# Which puppy should I pick??



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

I pick 4th and breeder is suggesting I take the most outgoing one available she is black and red but we were really hoping for her sister who is nearly all black but very shy.

What should I do? Can a shy 8 week old puppy turn into a fearful dog? Should I listen to the breeder?

I know temperament comes first but man I like the dark one lol HELP!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

big risk with a shy pup ---


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Listen to the breeder.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I'd trust the breeder.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

if the parents are both black and brown (red/tan whatever!) - then the amount of black at 8 weeks old means little to the dogs final color....Color is the worst criteria to pick a puppy!

Take the most stable puppy - not the shyer one....listen to the breeder - you are lucky she is telling you not to take the timid pup...hopefully she can place it appropriately with someone with experience to work with it...

Lee


----------



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

I am not that knowledgable about changes in temperment but found ourselves in kind of a similar situation. Our breeder chose for us (her policty) - one that she felt would best fit our family and lifestyle. Our girl is a long coat - although we couldn't tell too much of a difference at 8 weeks - they all pretty much looked alike. My son wasn't really crazy about the long coat, but she is nearly 8 months old and he adores her. She's an outgoing, energetic, sometimes crazy pup. We can't image having anything else. I say trust the breeder if she is like ours - a professional that works hard to produce quality pups and place them in homes best suited for them. Just my "two cents".


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Trust your breeder! I had my heart set on the only sable male in the litter ended up with a little bicolour guy because he "fit" what I was looking for better...I'm glad I trusted their judgement because I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

wolfstraum said:


> if the parents are both black and brown (red/tan whatever!) - then the amount of black at 8 weeks old means little to the dogs final color....Color is the worst criteria to pick a puppy!
> 
> Take the most stable puppy - not the shyer one....listen to the breeder - you are lucky she is telling you not to take the timid pup...hopefully she can place it appropriately with someone with experience to work with it...
> 
> Lee


Yea I know you're not supposed to pick based on color but it def can be hard not to sometimes!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Jd414 said:


> Yea I know you're not supposed to pick based on color but it def can be hard not to sometimes!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Then find a breeder who has a litter with the colors you want so you can focus on temperament instead.
A shy dog is not going to make the coloring worth it.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Then find a breeder who has a litter with the colors you want so you can focus on temperament instead.
> A shy dog is not going to make the coloring worth it.


Yea you're right 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Just curious... What will a shy dog be like as an adult? Fearful? Aggressive?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

carmspack said:


> big risk with a shy pup ---


ABSOLUTELY RIGHT!!!
Never pick for color....pick for correct fit and breeder recommendations.....They KNOW their pups! You will be MUCH happier in the long run!
Moms


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Jd414 said:


> Just curious... What will a shy dog be like as an adult? Fearful? Aggressive?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


There's no absolute answer to this. It's really a crap shoot. However, if the dog is starting off life shy and timid.... that's a precursor for things to come. Depending on the dog's genetics... you could see a large range of different things come out over the next few years.

If you are deadset on this breeder and this litter.... I'd go by what the breeder suggests. Color won't mean anything if this dog has some nuts and bolts missing... especially when it's no longer a wee little pup.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Jd414 said:


> Just curious... What will a shy dog be like as an adult? Fearful? Aggressive?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Who knows? Your guess is as good as anyone elses. They might be fearful or they may be perfectly fine when older. It's not a good start though.

I'd be worried about the whole litter if there's already some puppies showing signs of nerve issues though.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Shy pups can go either way...they may stay shy or often become fear aggressive. 

I've never gotten a puppy of my preferred color. I've always wanted a black or bicolor, but all of my GSD's have been black and tan or sable. But I'd choose a black and tan or sable over a black or bicolor every time if the temperament is better. 

You will fall in love with your pup regardless of color, but a bad temperament will be something you'd have to deal with for life.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Lucy Dog said:


> Who knows? Your guess is as good as anyone elses. They might be fearful or they may be perfectly fine when older. It's not a good start though.
> 
> I'd be worried about the whole litter if there's already some puppies showing signs of nerve issues though.


Its just the one that is shy all the others are fine from what I was told 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Is this the same breeder that you got your last dog with aggression and temperament issues from? Do you still have him?

If yes, I'd go with a completely different breeder. Past temperament issues and still producing puppies with possible issues. I'd run away and not look back.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Lucy Dog said:


> Is this the same breeder that you got your last dog with aggression and temperament issues from? Do you still have him?
> 
> If yes, I'd go with a completely different breeder. Past temperament issues and still producing puppies with possible issues. I'd run away and not look back.


Yes same breeder different sire and dam...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Jd414 said:


> Its just the one that is shy all the others are fine from what I was told
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That doesn't always protect you though. If something is off within the genetics, it's off within that whole litter. They may or may not show any signs right now. Some may turn out just fine, while some may not... it's not set in stone and it's really anyone's guess. However, probably why they mentioned not being comfortable with the litter as a whole is because when you get a pup, you want to make sure you're stacking all the cards you can in your favor. Having a litter that's showing signs of instability and nerve issues already is usually not favored within a breed that is so easily corrupt from incorrect breedings that act like wildfires as they spread across the country. Nothing is ever a 100% guarantee, but having a nice solid litter to choose from and good health records/certs & temperaments throughout the lines..... that's usually going to give you at least a fair chance of having a nice stable dog.

Personally, I would be walking away from this litter as well. And if you're already set on a color.... then I'd suggest that it may be best to find a reputable breeder with litters that are within your color preference. There's nothing wrong with liking certain colors and coats, but that's definitely not the best way to choose a pup. If you have a whole litter that's already within your preference... then there's no need to worry about that and all the focus can be on temperament. Win-win.

 Good luck finding your next fuzzygator!

Edit: Just saw the last comments.... Hmm... if you've already gotten a pup from them that has some issues, AND one of these pups is timid already..... I'd go somewhere else to be honest. Not worth the risk IMO. There's many of wonderful reputable breeders with litters on the ground or coming soon. I'd check around and do some more research before jumping on this litter.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Jd414 said:


> Yes same breeder different sire and dam...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'd find a better breeder. There are plenty of better options out there for this breed.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Edit: Just saw the last comments.... Hmm... if you've already gotten a pup from them that has some issues, AND one of these pups is timid already..... I'd go somewhere else to be honest. Not worth the risk IMO. There's many of wonderful reputable breeders with litters on the ground or coming soon. I'd check around and do some more research before jumping on this litter.


:thumbup:


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i agree, walk away. a well bred gsd is pure joy. why not enjoy your gsd instead of dealing with probable issues.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

But don't all dogs have different personalities though? I got a lot of money invested here n its not so simple to just walk away and throw the money away to find a different breeder. I hear what u guys are saying but it just isn't that simple to walk away at this point 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

You can do what you want, no one can predict the future.

For me, I'd rather have a dog who was ugly (tho none are in my book), with a solid temperament than a beautiful dog with a rotten one..

If your breeder is telling you this dog is shy and suggesting the other one, than that's what I'd go with..

You are the one who will have to live with this dog for the next 10-13 years , what do you want to live with is the question?


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> You can do what you want, no one can predict the future.
> 
> For me, I'd rather have a dog who was ugly (tho none are in my book), with a solid temperament than a beautiful dog with a rotten one..
> 
> ...


I agree I will go with what the breeder suggests 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Jd414 said:


> But don't all dogs have different personalities though? I got a lot of money invested here n its not so simple to just walk away and throw the money away to find a different breeder. I hear what u guys are saying but it just isn't that simple to walk away at this point
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's not personality... it's temperament and genetics. You can't change those, and those will be something (good or bad) that you'll have to live with for many years. It also can be something that can get dangerous in some cases. Fear aggression is extremely stressful for everyone and can lead to a lot of financial strain, legal issues, and often enough... harming others. Not saying this WILL happen... like mentioned before, there's no definite answer to what's going to happen with this pup, or the littermates. No one can tell you that. They may turn out fine... but it does look like you're taking a huge risk.

Personally... I'd rather lose the deposit (or whatever investment you've put into this, if they're not willing to refund) and go elsewhere with a good lesson learned.... instead of a possibility of spending who knows what amount in the future. I rescued an unstable GSD and medically she's cost me just about 8k now at almost 3yrs old... and mentally, another 1k+ and it would have been more if I didn't get some great support and knowledge from amazing people and within my own experience. With her issues (mentally and physically), the vets already doubt she'll make it to a happy old age. The cards were severely stacked against her... and she (and us) pay for this daily.

I highly suggest that if you're going to pay for a pup from a breeder, make sure you stack all the positive cards in your favor so you can get a higher possibility of a stable, happy dog. It may cost a little more, and you may lose some money in the beginning, but you'll thank yourself 5+ years down the road.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the help and opinions. I hope I make the right choice. I'll let ya know tomorrow!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Got her today... Here is Bella.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

What a doll!


----------



## shugarhey (Jul 29, 2013)

Jd414 said:


> Got her today... Here is Bella.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awwww so cute! Looks like my big boy... her half brother  I think the fact the breeder took the aggressive dog and replaced him with a new puppy says a lot. Plus she doesn't use that particular sire anymore... I believe you did the right thing by sticking with this breeder. They seem pretty responsible about their dogs and seem to care about them and the families that have them... Congrats. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

got her , who? the shy pup?


----------



## COSprings_John (Oct 18, 2013)

Bella is so cute ! congrats !


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

carmspack said:


> got her , who? the shy pup?


She actually isn't shy. When we got their she was fine one of her sisters seemed more shy. We took her trick or treating last night and she did great

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

shugarhey said:


> Awwww so cute! Looks like my big boy... her half brother  I think the fact the breeder took the aggressive dog and replaced him with a new puppy says a lot. Plus she doesn't use that particular sire anymore... I believe you did the right thing by sticking with this breeder. They seem pretty responsible about their dogs and seem to care about them and the families that have them... Congrats.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## COSprings_John (Oct 18, 2013)

> We took her trick or treating last night and she did great


Was that one <woof> for trick, and <woof woof woof> for treat ? 

John


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

She is adorable! Congrats


----------

